# Excel Arbeitsblatt auf Inhalt prüfen und automatisch auswerten



## Borstel86 (19. September 2014)

Guten Tag,

ich versuche mir ein bisschen meine Arbeit zu erleichtern und habe eine kleine Excel Tabelle erstellt in der ich verschiedne Artikel mal in Sütck- und mal in Meterangaben notiere. In der Tabelle selber sind so fast alle Artikel aufgelistet die ich so brauchen KÖNNTE, aber nicht jedes mal brauch.

Jetzt hätte ich gerne dass Excel auf Knopdruck automatisch überprüft bei welchen Artikel eine Stück oder Meterangabe drin steht und dann automatisch ein Forumlar ausgibt mit den jeweiligen Artikel und Mengenangaben.

Am besten wäre es noch wenn ich das ganze in der Excel-Datei auf mehrere Arbeitsblätter verteilen könnte, damit ich auch größere Projekte mit Unterpunkten auflisten kann.

Mir ist natürlich klar dass dies nur mit Makros/VBA geht und da bräuchte ich Hilfe von euch, wo setzt ich da am besten an und ist sowas überhaupt realisierbar.

MfG
Borstel86


----------



## Zvoni (19. September 2014)

Solche sachen fange ich immer wie folgt an:

Das habe ich (so sieht es jetzt aus)
Das will ich (so soll es aussehen)

Alles erst mal manuell (auch in Bezug auf deine 2 Mengeneinheiten), so soll es für stück aussehen, so für meter

Ohne sich vorher über solche sachen gedanken zu machen, ist programmieren eher geraten, gewürfelt und ins blaue geschossen


----------



## Borstel86 (21. September 2014)

Die Exceltabelle zum eingeben der Daten habe ich ja schon erstellt, mir fehlt quasi die Möglichkeit es jetzt auszuwerten.

An sich dachte ich mir müsste Excel überprüfen ob in der Mengenangabe ein Wert eingetragen ist und kopiert dann den Wert so wie den Artikel der da vorsteht in ein 2. Dokument. Das soll es halt mit allen Artikel machen. Mengenangabe leer >auslassen, steht eine Mengenangabe dann Text des Artikels und Menge kopieren.

MfG


----------



## Zvoni (21. September 2014)

Ich glaube du hast mich missverstanden:

Ok, du hast deine quelle schonmal, aber hast du auch das ziel schon definiert? Also in Zelle A2 auf dem neuen blatt (gleiche mappe oder neue mappe?) soll die menge hin, in B2 der artikel usw.

Wenn du das einmal hast, ist es effektiv eine schleife mit zwei zählern mit einer if-then-klausel innerhalb der schleife.

Vielleicht 10 minuten coden.


----------

